# Sanding Jig for Wing leading Edge



## DominoDan (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello All,

My first post to the site and please let me know if I'm in the wrong location.

I've done a lot of wood working with my father but the two of us are stumped on how to create a jig that will help us with our RC airplane addiction.

Basically we are cutting foam wings with the front inch of the wing airfoil cut out and glue some stock hardwood to the foam and then sanding the wing leading edge by hand. Very, very tedious.

Putting the wood through the router table could help but we would still be sanding a lot due to the taper of the wing.

Looking for a no brainer jig I can use on a home depot belt sander to help with this.

Was also thing some sort of flush trim bit on a slide...somehow taking into account the taper...

any advice is appreciated.

Thank you
Dan


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i would think you would consider profiling the wood prior to installation, as much as possible. what is the front edge profile, can you rip a square in half diagonally and then glue it on?


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

I always use a plane to remove most of the wood and get it to the general shape, then some rough grit sandpaper to get it close. You really don't need hardwood for the leading edge. Balsa is lighter and much easier to shape. I like to use abour 20 grit and 'shoe-shine' the LE to shape. Basically take a sheet of sandpaper and pull it back and forth across the leading edge like you would shining a shoe. It creates a very even and symetrical profile.

One other way you could do it would be to cut a V notch in the foam LE so that the point of the V is on the centerline. Then just use a square stick of balsa and glue it into the notch. You can then sheet the foam, gluing the sheeting to the balsa LE.


----------



## DominoDan (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys..

Doing wing building for gliders to be used on a slope were landing in bushes and rocks is common. Weight is less important than keeping the plane together as you trade paint going 100mph+

Agree if balsa is used then sanding is relatively easy.

I'm going to experiment with a very very simple jig. Basically I have a 4" belt sander so all need to do is glue some balsa on both sides of the belt and I can get 90% sanded. 

My description is rough...but I can get some pictures


----------

